# Someone pull my hair out...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone pull my hair out before I do! I have been watching this buck on the extended for a while I find a good place for a stand get it all set. I hunt him other places but if the pattern is right I will sit in the stand. So I am there this morning and I spot him about 1000 yards away. He gives two hunters the slip and starts working his way to me. I can't belive it 10 minutes later he is heading right towards me on his little trail. Well, right before he gets to the stand he decides to take a detour and go behind me. He was about 25 yards away but I had no shot. :? :? Anyway I am about to lose it. This buck is about 24-26 wide and I would put him at 150-160ish. Does anyone know where to get some of the explosive tips that Rambo uses? :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Patients my son, patients...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Chalk it up to a good experience. Many do not even get that chance. And there's still 6 days left. :wink: I've had the same buck, a heavy, tall, bladed 22" ish 3x4 with trash give me the slip several times in the last week. One of them I was at full draw at 55 (Yes, I can make that shot.)waiting for him to clear some brush and my buddy blew him. Please pull my hair out while you're at it.

Poor people that don't bow hunt.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Poor people that don't bow hunt.


+1

The million of things that can go wrong when bowhunting followed by the elation when it finnaly all comes together is what makes bowhunting so addicting, frustrating, exciting, madding, and so much fun. Hang in there North Slope you'll get him. If not there is always next year 

Mark


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

While yor pulling out yours get me too, I had a buck on thanksgiving morning at 50 yards and shot right over him, not the biggest but still 20-22 inches and it was probably my last chance


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > This buck is about 24-26 wide and I would put him at 150-160ish. Does anyone know where to get some of the explosive tips that Rambo uses? :shock:
> ...


Deer giblets would make for some easy jerky, right? :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

It aint over till it's over!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> It aint over till it's over!


+1.....I shall arm myself with a bow and arrow and try again today!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple of years ago, my uncle had told me about a couple of "big" bucks that he had seen coming into his alfalfa fields at night. He had only seen them a couple of times during the summer, but sounded like it was worth investigating. They would sneek across a big open area from out in the desert and come into a corner of the field that was surrounded by tall sunflowers. Anyway, we had just got some new 4 wheelers and was messing around on my uncles place until it got kind of late. I thought it was a little too late after I witnessed a couple of smaller bucks that had already made their way into the field. I stood there looking out to the west wondering what I should do. As I panned around to the north, I see a LARGE set of antlers skimming through the grass headed straight toward me. I duck into the sunflowers and wait. Next thing I know, this buck jumps into the field about 70 yards from me. Then, another buck follows him into the field. Both of these bucks were two of the best bucks I had ever seen. They were dandy's for sure. Anyway, I told myself, that if I came back the next day and set up in a different location. I would have a perfect, easy shot at one of these bucks and not risk the chance at a 70 yard shot in low light. So I let the bucks walk that night. I came back just about every other day during the archery, muzzleloader, and rifle season and never did see those bucks again! I was quite dissappointed! But in the end, I learned some things, and I was content not taking a bad shot when I surely could have.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Northslope....I looked and looked for the exploding Rambo tips for you...I can't find any. But I did a little research on the ACME STORE...the link is provided. There may be some useful stuff here for you. 
http://home.nc.rr.com/tuco/looney/acme/acme.html

But I kind of like this one....The Atom Re-Arranger could also be of some use...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks 45....I think I will try the Female Road Runner Costume covered in mule deer urine, if that doesn't work I don't know what will! :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K. so I found my answer... I was watching the Dukes of Hazards and Bo and Luke were using sticks of dynamite tied to there arrows to blow up stuff. Now all I have to do is find out where to buy sticks of dynamite, I already have some duct tape!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got some camo duct tape so they won't spot you before you stalk within 90 yards or so (remember, just hold a little high...)


----------

